# Guess that foal!!!



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Okay so I love guessing the foals sex and looks before it is born... and I'm guessing there are others out there so I thought why not a contest. 

I have a mare Lauren Pamela (Wren) due to foal anytime now. I would love to hear guesses on this foal and what it will look like. 

Infomation required:
Sex - filly or colt
Color - base color (black, bay, chestnut)
Markings - face and legs
Appy Markings - location and amount.

The person who's guess is the closest will get to decide the foal's registered name. It must be a legit name and not already in the registry, ApHC also doesn't allow duplicate sounding names either, like super shadow and supr shado, otherwise the choice is yours. I'll post a copy of the papers when I recieve them and give credit to the namer.

Here are weblinks to the stallion and mare. Wren is grey but I believe her base color to be bay, possibly black and stallion is red roan with homozygous agouti.

Dreamin Dun, Appaloosa Stallion, Palisades Appaloosas - Dreamin Dun

Wren - CrossOver Stable - Lauren Pamela (Wren)


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll play but I don't know what colors are dominate and what aren't so I might sound ridiculous.

Gender Colt
Color Grey
Appy Markings Leopard Spot


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

filly

grey (possibly black when born)

snip


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

The three base colors are black, bay, and chestnut. The foal may carry the grey gene (50/50 chance) but I'm looking for the color at birth which will only be one of the three base colors.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

My guess is grey but bay at birth few spots leopard

filly

blaze


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Crossover said:


> The three base colors are black, bay, and chestnut. The foal may carry the grey gene (50/50 chance) but I'm looking for the color at birth which will only be one of the three base colors.


Actually, black and chestnut are the base colours. Bay is black + agouti. 

Fewspot Appys are thought to be homozygous for the LP gene also, so there's a good chance it will have some decent Appy markings.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Actually, black and chestnut are the base colours. Bay is black + agouti.
> 
> Fewspot Appys are thought to be homozygous for the LP gene also, so there's a good chance it will have some decent Appy markings.


True but for the sake of simplicity it is just easier to put down bay. Also I guess for those who don't study the color genes that the stallion being homozygous agouti means he cannot throw black. So, the foal can only be bay or chestnut.
The mare is Gg so a good chance the foal won't grey out. Yes the stallion is fewspot so there is going to be some sort of Appy characteristic. He also tends to throw a lot of white markings on his foals.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Was she tested to be heterozygous for the grey gene?

I ask this because I was told that the homozygous grey go completely grey as the age. (white) Heterozygous grays are born grey straight from birth.

Not sure if this is correct or not.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

equus717 said:


> Was she tested to be heterozygous for the grey gene?
> 
> I ask this because I was told that the homozygous grey go completely grey as the age. (white) Heterozygous grays are born grey straight from birth.
> 
> Not sure if this is correct or not.


She was tested. I didn't test for her black/ red gene.
All horses with the grey gene, **** or hetero, start out non grey and grey with age. I do not know if the **** will make a horse whiter than a hetero.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok im guessing black at birth then with maybe a few lighter spots


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

I guess I'm more unique than I thought as I expected more participants... if not for the fun of guessing then for the fun of naming the foal.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

No foal yet, she is due June 2nd but is waxing now. We'll see.

I'm going to make a guess.

Sex - filly
Color - Bay
Markings - two socks, blaze
Appy markings - small snowflake on hindquarters

I'll post pics when foal is born.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll take a guess 

Sex: Colt
Colour: Bay (and doesn't gray out)
Markings: Star
Appy markings: Blanket

And good luck with the rest of Wren's pregnancy! Hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

im also guessing a few lighter spots onthe rump


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

ilovesonya said:


> I'll take a guess
> 
> Sex: Colt
> Colour: Bay (and doesn't gray out)
> ...


Thank you... and I'm crossing my fingers for the non grey gene also


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

So it's been a week... and no foal yet... soon... I hope.


----------

